# new to sigs



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

am looking hard at the sig p226 .40 cal. price is a little steep,but i am finding out you get what you pay for. am also considering the beretta 96a1. comments welcome and thanks!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Both Sigs & Beretta's are high quality handguns and I own a few of both. I'd be hard pressed to choose between my 92G & P226 Tacops as both have great features and are extremely accurate. One thing I will add is both are two of the easiest guns to break down, which makes maintenance & cleaning a breeze. It all comes down to specific features and how it feels in your hand. The finish on both firearms is outstanding as well... the beretta has more sheen (Bruniton finish) while Sig's (Nitron finish) is a subdued matte finish.

Best solution is to buy BOTH and enjoy each ones unique qualities and features... lol.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

ditto on tapnrack, however for me most sigs and beretta's are too heavy and expensive. i do have sig p238 and beretta 84fs and really like both of them but i tend to stick to glocks for size and weight.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I own both Sig and Beretta pistols. You won't go wrong with either choice, but I LOVE my 226, 220 and 1911 Sigs.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a P226 in 40 Short & Wimpy and I love it. Takedown IS so easy that a child could probably do it...no takedown pin to have to push out while trying to align a notch on the slide with one on the frame...just lock the slide open, rotate the takedown lever 90 degrees and slide the slide forward and off the frame. My wife's SP2022 is a nightmare to takedown and reassemble...it takes 3 hands to get things lined up, held there and then push the pin out. Shooting wise, I love both of these Sigs. I am much more accurate with them than my Ruger SR9c. Don't get me wrong, I love my 9c...it is smaller and easier to conceal.


----------



## 71Warhawk (Sep 23, 2013)

Check wwwkyguncocom for competitive pricing


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a Sig 229 Equinox .40, Sig 238 HD stainless .380 and a Beretta 92fs Inox 9mm. They are all great guns, however the Sig 229 and Beretta 92fs are a bit bulky, in my opinion for a .40 and 9mm especially the 92fs I bought my 92fs used and am glad I did as the newer guns use plastic guide rods, trigger and slide safety and I was surprised to see that Beretta offers steel replacements in their catalog, I mean why didn't they put them in their guns in the first place as they have in the past? The Sig 238 is just a real nice little gun, but being a single action semi auto like the 1911, I don't feel too comfortable carrying it cocked and locked in a pocket holster and forget about carrying it in a pocket without one! It is considered a pocket pistol. If your going to carry something in a belt holster you're better off with a larger caliber in a bigger gun. The Sig 229 Equinox is to me a work of art! Almost too nice for everyday carry, I don't want to put any scratches on it, just like my antique cars. Some guns I have for everyday carry and some guns I just like to admire. I just love machinery!


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

was just looking for a great piece to go to the range with. c&c wise, my glock g19 gets the nod. plenty of stopping power and rounds. torn between beretta and sigs right now. oops! just bought the beretta 96a1, haven't shoot it yet, but will ina couple of days. then i'll probably start looking more at the 226s(gotta have 'em all). and probably be divorced! lol!


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I think you'll like the Beretta. You'll also appreciate the Sigs' quality. I now own a 220, 226, 238, 250, 290, and a 1911. Happy shooting!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

BigCityChief said:


> I think you'll like the Beretta. You'll also appreciate the Sigs' quality. I now own a 220, 226, 238, 250, 290, and a 1911. Happy shooting!


very nice sig collection you have going on.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

pic said:


> very nice sig collection you have going on.


Thanks - here's the 1911, a great shooter.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I do own that same sig if that's the stainless traditional in 4.25 barrel.. 
The slide feels very smooth. great piece. My only sig.
your way ahead of me ,lol.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

^Yes - that's the one. I apologize for the poor quality of the photo.^


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Get a CZ.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

I've been salivating over the Sig 1911's for a while now...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Sig or Beretta. Both are fantastic firearms.

You simply cannot go wrong with either.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Smitty79 said:


> Get a CZ.


My favorite CZ is my Dan Wesson Valor.


----------



## sigbias0630 (Jan 10, 2014)

Since we're all bragging on Sig, I've got a 226 that my dad carried as a Texas state trooper. I LOVE THIS GUN. It is the inspiration for my name. But this thing has easily had thousands and thousands of rounds put through it, still factory everything, and shoots like a champ. Used it to qualify for my CHL last month. Easy take down and maintenance. I'm looking for a smaller conceal gun and my 226 is the standard I compare everything to. I'll never get rid of this gun.

so basically, donk123, get the SIG! :smt1099


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

sigbias0630 said:


> Since we're all bragging on Sig, I've got a 226 that my dad carried as a Texas state trooper. I LOVE THIS GUN. It is the inspiration for my name. But this thing has easily had thousands and thousands of rounds put through it, still factory everything, and shoots like a champ. Used it to qualify for my CHL last month. Easy take down and maintenance. I'm looking for a smaller conceal gun and my 226 is the standard I compare everything to. I'll never get rid of this gun.
> 
> so basically, donk123, get the SIG! :smt1099


I have a P226 in .40. I love it as well.


----------



## Idahokid (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a P226 in .357sig and its a great pistol.Easy take down.Just a good gun.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Have you looked at the P2022? Just as accurate as a 226, but half the price! I own both in .40, the 2022's polymer frame absorbs more felt recoil than the 226. Don't get me wrong, I love the 226, but if the price is more than you want to spend, get a 2022.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

wow! created a lot of sig lust here. this piece will only be for range/fun. since this is the case, have started considering the 229s. slightly shorter barrel and less weight(which i prefer). unless of course this beats out the glock as a c&c. then it would take over that role.


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have both a 226 and a 229 ( well two 226s ) and both guns are great, the 226 is hard to beat. Either gun you go with will be comfortable and reliable.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

thanks for all the feedback. both are great. comes down to personal preferance. since i got my beretta, i'm looking at getting a p226 stainless soon.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

been a while, work is taking over my life. got a sig p226 enhanced elite. love the grip and srt. only put a couple hundred rounds through it. got the beretta 96a1 about a year ago. both are high quality but you do pay more for a sig.


----------

